# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  1tes mal Bikepark, was mitnehmen

## Ducatisti900sl

Hi,

ja für manche ne doofe frage  :Stick Out Tongue: 

aber mal hand auf´s herz, wir fahren nächste woche das erste mal in nen park (Wberg) was ausser mei bike sollte man noch mitnehmen!?

greeez

Sebastian

----------


## dolcho

die nötige geisterkrankheit, helm und paar protektoren.werkzeug, wenn du deinem material nicht traust...wreck it !

----------


## Marvin Tille

Dann noch Essen, Trinken, paar Freunde und gutes Wetter (braucht aber nicht jeder)  :Cool: 
Und das Geld nicht vergessen  :Wink:

----------


## freq

mein erstes mal bikepark hab ich glaub 2 schläuche gekillt ...würd dir also 2 stück davon ans herz legen  :Wink:  
aja und weils noch keiner gesagt hat ...brillen, 1 mal dunkel 1 mal transparent ..gloves fehlen auch noch!

----------


## hillbilly

die eier nicht vergessen, eiweiß ist immer wichtig :Wink:

----------


## mankra

Im Prinzipp, alles was hast.
Eine Regel aus der Praxis: Es wird immer das kaputt, wo man kein Ersatzteil mithat.
Essen, Trinken, Bekleidung, Werkzeug, alle Ersatzteile.

----------


## mAsKeD

sozialversicherungskarte.... ^^

----------


## mankra

Anhänger mit Blutgruppe

----------


## freq

> Anhänger mit Blutgruppe


gleich auf den helm kleben  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

Oder so, kann man net so leicht übersehen oder verlieren.

----------


## Dr-Workshop

4.dinge die sehr wichtig sind! :Rolleyes: 

1.Rad!!!(furchtbar wichtig, ausser du leihst dir dort dann eins)
2.Protektoren+helm
3.Ersatzteile z.b. schlauch, schaltwerk usw. und laufräder wenn du noch nen     zweiten satz hast
4.Krankenkarte :Twisted: 

wenn du in kein hotel gehst dann alles rund ums camping :Wine: 

viel spaß!

----------


## der koch

am vortag ordentlich ansaufen - nimmt die nervosität, macht locker und geschmeidig :Twisted:

----------


## freq

dagegen  :Wink:

----------


## Tyrolens

Nicht alleine mit dem Auto hinfahren.  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

> Nicht alleine mit dem Auto hinfahren.


damit man sich



> am vortag ordentlich ansaufen - nimmt die nervosität, macht locker und geschmeidig


kann.

War ja so gemeint, oder :Twisted:  :Twisted: [

----------


## Marvin Tille

> Nicht alleine mit dem Auto hinfahren.


Dass, wenn man sich verletzt und nich mehr Auto fahren kann, man dennoch nach Hause kommt.  :Wink:

----------


## freq

stimmt, einhändig von afritz heim war nicht lustig  :Frown:  4 stunden ;/

----------


## fipu

> stimmt, einhändig von afritz heim war nicht lustig  4 stunden ;/


Dito...
mit links schalten ist ein unheimlicher Murks...

----------


## der koch

hab mir dabei das auto vollgesaut: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-3062.html

und damit bin ich von zell am see nach hause gefahren: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-3062.html

darum, es stimmt fahre nie alleine in einen bike park :Mr. Red:

----------


## UiUiUiUi

> Dito...
> mit links schalten ist ein unheimlicher Murks...



ohja dem kann ich nur zustimmen...

----------


## Red

Ausser man ist Engländer.  :Mr. Red:

----------


## Ducatisti900sl

nette posts, vielen dank ist auf jedenfall was brauchbares bei gewesen.

mal schauen wie nu dort das wetter wird :/

----------


## smOoh

wann biste in WiBe ? bin Dienstag und Mittwoch da

----------


## Marvin Tille

ich werden innerhalb der nächsten 8 Tagen bestimmt auch 1-3 Tage lang da sein, wann genau weiß ich noch nicht  :Smile:

----------


## Dr-Workshop

> hab mir dabei das auto vollgesaut: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-3062.html
> 
> und damit bin ich von zell am see nach hause gefahren: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-3062.html
> 
> darum, es stimmt fahre nie alleine in einen bike park



ähm könnte es sein , dass hier jemand ohne protektoren unterwegs war??? :EEK!: 
sieht ja übel aus.
wünsch dir mal gute besserung!

----------


## Ducatisti900sl

fahren diesen sonntag früh hin und montag abend wieder zurück aber eben dieser shice wetter bericht lässt mich jetzt schon kotzen

----------


## mtb_king

Noch etwas was du unbedingt mitnehmen musst:  RED BULL  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ducatisti900sl

yeeeeah, drink it and convert it to pipi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ducatisti900sl

sooo 2 echt geile tage in wberg sind nun zuende, alles glatt gelaufen und fürs erste mal ganz zufrieden

hier mal ein zwei bilder

https://www.downhill-board.com/38028...-fotos-47.html

https://www.downhill-board.com/36294...-fotos-48.html

nix wildes....

----------

